# Classical music of early to late reniassance Portugal



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I can imagine Lisbon being a hot bed for musical talent,please tell me who use dissonance frequently in there music made the best motets among portuguese, what are the fameous and non fameous
fundamental renaissance composer of Portugal.

You know my refined taste for ars subtilior and franco-flemish godz so, what is up my aley if we speak of Portugal only?

Any composer wrote ''early avant-garde'' in Portugal or amazingly melodic and etheric music.
I only know like two are 3 composer from there, perhaps more but i dont hsve a cd of one in particular, they appear on various compilation of naxos.

What classical composer in Portugal wrote the most dreamlike motets,out of this world music and celestial harmonies.Im looking for vocal music first?

:tiphat:

name cd and classical composer i should lisen, that will blown me away,i wont to be flabbergeistt by
utter beauty of dissonant motets of Portugal, What are the top gun among the portugueses?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> I can imagine Lisbon being a hot bed for musical talent,please tell me who use dissonance frequently in there music made the best motets among portuguese, what are the fameous and non fameous
> fundamental renaissance composer of Portugal.
> 
> You know my refined taste for ars subtilior and franco-flemish godz so, what is up my aley if we speak of Portugal only?
> ...


Pedro de Escobar first comes to mind , that's renaissance for sure, Filipe de Magalhães, if you haven't heard his masses, they are amazing, no other word, but you might have listened to them... one of my favorites now is Carlos Seixas - it's baroque.

and one more I wouldn't be that separating between Portugese composers and Spanish due to geographical positions, because some of them were born in Portugal and worked in Spain and vice versa, even including Italian composers...

well, but up to you, may be it's a way you explore them by nationality and it's convenient for you.

I'm sure there are connoisseurs of Portugal/Spanish music here, already noticed some members enjoying this music.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I know you are looking for early -late Renaissance music, but I found _*Francisco Antonio de Almeida*_ , it's baroque, clear baroque, beautiful, such a genius, orchestration! amazing, baroque masters are superb when it comes to instrument's choice....it's definitely not early renaissance style which you like, it's distinctive. Renaissance is more otherworldy, celestial as you call it, while baroque brings us back on this earth showing its grandeur.

ps if you stumble upon something interesting in your search of music from renaissance, please, share here. It seems not many people are on the same search....


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The first thing that comes to mind is Alfonso el Sabio's Cantigas de Santa Maria, there are tons of recordings and I really couldn't recommend one. One thing I like is Brazilian, a CD called Mil Suspiros Dio Maria by Continens Paridisi. I have a strong intuition you'll like it too.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is Alfonso el Sabio's Cantigas de Santa Maria, there are tons of recordings and I really couldn't recommend one. One thing I like is Brazilian, a CD called Mil Suspiros Dio Maria by Continens Paridisi. I have a strong intuition you'll like it too.


right, right, it was on tip of my tongue. Thank for reminding! amazing thing


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

You can come up with obscure names all you want, but Portugal has been an unremarkable country in terms of achievement, not only in the arts, but in pretty much everything.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle. 

cheers
:wave:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It´s probably fair to say that Alfonso el Sabio was mainly related to Spanish history, rather than that of Portugal, and the _Cantigas _belong to Northern Spain
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfonso_X_of_Castile



Mahlerite555 said:


> You can come up with obscure names all you want, but Portugal has been an unremarkable country in terms of achievement, not only in the arts, but in pretty much everything.


With a bit of further research into history and the arts, you might revise your rather _impromptu_ statement.


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

joen_cph said:


> With a bit of further research into history and the arts, you might revise your rather _impromptu_ statement.


If I have to research it, it probably isn't worth looking into. I didn't have to search dusty books in the corner of a public library to hear about Beethoven or Wagner.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle.
> 
> cheers
> :wave:


Post of the day.:tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

yes, they are miracles ....I remember once JS Bach's works were covered in dust until someone almost 100 years after his death brought them back to listeners....and yes, listeners were ready as well....some composers are so far ahead of their own time so that only next generations can fully get them.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Mahlerite555 said:


> If I have to research it, it probably isn't worth looking into. I didn't have to search dusty books in the corner of a public library to hear about Beethoven or Wagner.


Very interesting, if all valuable art has already come to you, and even automatically.


----------

